# Italian Lega2 play off



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here the semifinal series (best of 5, 2-2-1) of the italian 2nd division.

Virtus Bologna VS Ferrara *3-0*

Game 3
Virtus Bologna VS Ferrara *98-84* (audience 6,720 )
BO : C. Smith 31 points, S. Podestà 17, A. Pelussi 13
FE : T. Mc Intyre 25 points, Mc Mazique 19 , C. Grapassonni 10

Montecatini VS Jesi *0-3*

Game 3
Montecatini VS Jesi *92-102* (audience 3,080 )
MT : P. Shumpert 29 points, V. Spinelli 22
JS : J. Singleton 35 points, A. Rossini 18 , M. Rocca 15 

The final serie (best of 5 , 2-2-1) will be Virtus Bologna VS Jesi and the winner will go in the Lega A1 along with Reggio Emilia, the regular season winner (already in the 1st division).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here a couple of pics of game 3 V.Bologna VS Ferrara


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Here a couple of pics of game 3 V.Bologna VS Ferrara


Virtus has signed Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld for their rebulding project????


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Virtus has signed Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld for their rebulding project????


*ggg*, he's the italian SF Agostino Li Vecchi, an awesome player IMO (very good 3 pointer and halley-hoop dunks specialist)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Final serie

_*Jesi VS V. Bologna*_ 

Game 2, tuesday 25th
Jesi VS V. Bologna *83-82*

The serie is 2-0 for Jesi.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Game 3

Virtus Bologna VS Jesi *53-78* (audience 7,580 )

Jesi wins the serie 3-0 and gos in A1 league, along with Reggio Emilia (regular season winner).


----------

